
TinyPNG – Compress PNG images while preserving transparency - gprasanth
https://tinypng.com/
======
nnx
Useful. Been using pngcrush on the console but it can't compress much images
with alpha transparency afaik.

Do anyone know of a CLI-alternative to pngcrush that would support alpha
transparency as well?

